# Aluminum oxide



## wvbottlehead (Nov 26, 2005)

Anybody know where/what kind of place sells aluminum oxide (maybe in quantity?) other than online?


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Nov 26, 2005)

jar doctor does sell it. you have to be careful buying off line from companies that make it. they dont make what the doctor has, persay. his is a mixture of different sizes he told me. I  bought a oxide from a company and i have the finest size you can get i was told by the comapny. it frosts my glass,. it does work good for removing etching. 96.00 for a 5 gallon pail. i will never run out. but my polish i get from jar doctor.
 I am working on a polish and i did track down that raybrite some have spoke of, it also frosts my glass.
 i am still trying to find a company that makes .00 grit oxide. i had a sample one time and man it was great,  any way try jardoctor.com

 rick kern


----------



## wvbottlehead (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks. I've always bought my polish from jardoctor - & will continue to - with great results . Was curious though to see if there was a wider market, (forgive me Wayne) won't chance it though.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 26, 2005)

Any place that sells sand blasting equipment sells all kinds of blast meda in 50lb quantities.


----------



## sodabottle (Nov 26, 2005)

hey i have a rock tumbler would that polish work on bottles


----------



## wvbottlehead (Nov 27, 2005)

I know jardoc claims his silicon cutter leaves a frosting on the glass, I use it only in extreme case's, usually to remove stain the polish won't,  but I have yet to see any frosting. What you bought almost sounds like a cutter instead of a polish.


----------



## slimdigger (Dec 10, 2005)

If you want to try and obtain some polish locally look up Lapidary in the yellow pages. Tell them what you want the polish for and I think they will be able to accomodate you well.  I know a bunch of collectors in my area have been using raybrite for a long time and swear by it.  I purchase my aluminum oxide in bulk from a Lapidary shop and I cannot personally see any difference in the polish I have purchased locally and that of Wayne's ( Jar Doctor ) . 
   Wayne has told me however that there is alot of variance( sp? ) in some of the aluminum oxide suppliers. I would suggest buying a small sample amount from the local rock shop and trying it on a junker first. Slimdigger


----------

